# Anaconda (natural Oak)



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Que Jais Resorteros amigos!

This slingshot is a self-gift that I became a way to celebrate Father's Day. because that was working with her, from one time to date the large slingshots (Matalotas) have become my favorite. This is a natural fork Oak (Cortada still green)

I have named as "Anaconda" because it is a very strong slingshot, here are some pictures.

*Anaconda*









































He joins the rotation of the favorites "The Matalotas"


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

Mother Nature loves you. The magic eye strikes again.You keep cranking out beauties!!!


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

The naturals you make are always beatiful Chepo. A keen eye for wood has graced you, with the patience to turn the wood into a thing of beauty.
Su talento es apreciado señor, y gracias por compartir. g


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Happy Fathers Day, Chepo! Beautiful fork too!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Don't know what can be said to explain the true beauty in those forks.

LGD


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

outstanding!!!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

me encanta todo tu resoteras, pero el chiquito es mi favorita Maestro Chepo


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Bravo Mestro Chepo. Another great catapult from Mexico.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Belisimo! Como siempre, Maestro.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

.....Art from Mexico







Greetings to you !!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

I am very pleased to read your comments.

Muchas gracias amigos!


----------



## kingmurphy (May 16, 2012)

love em all how do you get the grain to show ? , expecially the one on the far left with gold bands and a red tie the grain is so clear.mind sharing how ,cheapo ?? thanks

Alexander .s. Howson


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

The Chepo69- Rhino Design looks very cool, great Idea....


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

kingmurphy said:


> The Chepo69- Rhino Design looks very cool, great Idea....


Muchas gracias amigo. Mr. T, The design I appreciate a good friend Kanoko hulero companion too.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

very nice chepo







i love the rhino logo as well! very nice sir


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

*Orale mai, muy wenona la arrastrada (por aquello de que las boas reptan mi mai.) No le digo, no se si esta haciendo enchiladas o que pero le salen rete wenas todas las les pone los cinco encima. Saludos mai







.*


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

very very nice!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Thanks eYshoot and Jazz, very kind coments


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

If someone would have told me a few years ago that a slingshot can also be art, I would have laughed at them. You sir, are an artist.


----------



## Maomao (Feb 12, 2012)

Don Chepo!
Un placer saludarte de nuevo... y feliz dia del padre...








Te ha quedado impresionantemente bacana, mucho mejor que cualquiera de la pocas que he echo







, forma impecable, las curvas estan... bla..bla...bla... no asi no se vale muestra algo de lo cual se pueda rajar.... 
Un abrazo !!!

Mao


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Btoon84 said:


> Don Chepo!
> Un placer saludarte de nuevo... y feliz dia del padre...
> 
> 
> ...


Eres a todo dar mi Maomao! me es muy grato leer tus comentarios. Bacano! mi amigo. un abrazo!


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Insisto.... esa es la que mas me ha gustado ..... que shhhulada .... !!


----------

